# 10 Taser tips you've never heard before



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By Richard B. Weinblatt










Author Richard Weinblatt (left) demonstrates proper Taser techniques.There appears to be no hot button topic out there for law enforcement administrators and trainers more than that of the Taser. As evidenced by the many national and local media stories focusing on law enforcement's use of the Taser (some featuring yours truly), the application of the Taser has been a lightning rod for controversy.
This Weinblatt's Tips column is geared to give law enforcers ten tips for Taser deployment that isn't usually covered by instructors of electric control devices or dart firing stun guns (as Tasers and Stingers, the other smaller market share brand, are referred to generically). As an instructor of the dart firing stun guns and media commentator on the topic, here are some of issues that come back to haunt officers after the use the device. The first couple has a lot to them.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/less-lethal/articles/1460826/


----------

